# Smooth Shooting Taper



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I had a couple old Daisy bands and thought I would do a taper with my 2050 tubing I received the other day. I shot about 400 rounds and have to say, it is a very smooth shooting set-up. It is a little long for my draw and I'm going to shorten the length which should make it even better than it already is.

Tapering the end of the Daisy tube back about 3/8", made a very neat, smooth transition to the 2050.

From pouch to taper tie is 6". From the bend in the wire frame to the taper tie is 2 1/4" for an overall length of 8 1/4" overall.

I took the Daisy tube and inserted a drill bit through ( to stiffen it ) it and put a taper on the end of the Daisy tubing on a slow speed grinder. I then rolled the tubing back, butted the 2050 tubing up against the roll and rolled the Daisy tubing over the 2050 tubing.

It is inserted about 9/16"-5/8" into the Daisy tubing and tied off with # 32 band. I put a mark ( which you can see if you look closely ) on the 2050 tubing and it has not slipped at all during all the shooting.

Can't wait to try the shorter length taper.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done! I like it.If you had a chrony that would be interesting.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------

